
Doodling in Math: Spirals, Fibonacci, and Being a Plant (video, part 1 of 3) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXIMUkSXX0
======
_bjn
This is brilliant. I love it when people explain mathematics like this. Just
took a look at her site, will definitely be donating. Thanks for bringing this
to light.

